# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Novo de 1000l

## Carlos Dias

Boas

Finalmente está montado, ou quase, os corais já não cabiam no aquário antigo, tive de mudar.

Aquário com 2m por 80cm de largura e 60cm de altura, feito com vidro de 12mm, aquário feito pelo amigo Bruno de Setúbal, que além de ter uma excelente loja de animais, faz uns aquários bem feitos e a preços em conta.

O aquário ficou apoiado numa estrutura de tubo quadrado de aço, zincado e pintado.

Madeira de apoio em MDF de 20mm bem envernizado.

Por baixo na zona da sump e equipamento tem dois tabuleiros em PVC, e esgoto para acabar de vez com as inundações.

Ficam aqui umas fotos da odisseia.

Primeiro tive de mover o aqua velho, foi montado com a garagem fechada, como a porta tem 70cm e o novo aqua tem 80cm de largura, tinha de abrir o portão todo, para grande surpresa o portão batia no aquário, então tive de o mover 15cm para o lado.
O problema era como mover 600Kg e ainda por cima de água, foi um risco grande mas calculado, a sorte foi ter uma amigo batechapas que me emprestou uma pinça.





Entretanto tive de fazer uma calha de T5 com 18 lampadas , 6 de 54W e 12 de 39W.





A chegada do dito



O começo, 3 idas de 350 litros cada, água de Sesimbra.



O recipiente essencial para fazer a transfega dos corais, gentilmente cedido pelo amigo Joaquim Galinhas.



O antigo aquário já vazio



Já montado, a rocha não deu para nada, por enquanto tem de ficar assim, embora não goste muito da disposição.




A zona técnica ainda em fabricos




Amanha coloco mais umas fotos dos equipamentos.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Muito bem Carlos Dias, 
Ja precisava de um aquario novo, realmente os corais ja andavam a guerra uns com os outros, de certeza que vai ser mais um dos aquario espectaculares do forum.
Que corra tudo pelo o melhor.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Silva

wuwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, muito fiXe man!!!!  :SbOk3:  


gosto de projectos bem pensados e o teu é um deles!

tive pena de não me teres dito nada para te ajudar mas... cá se fazem cá se pagam...  :HaEbouriffe:  


agora tenho que ir ver isso ao vivo, espero que tenhas muitas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   que vou levar uma malta comigo...  :SbSmileyBisous:  



até breve!


 :Pracima:   FABS

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Muito porreiro , gosto do layout e o promenor da pinça esta demais.
Parabens

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Carlos

Estava a ver que nunca mais acabava a perguiçite aguda e começavas a mudança  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  até que enfim  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  agora que isso está pobre de rocha está, precisas de mais uns calhaus por aí  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  mas nada de atafulhares o vidro trazeiro faz uma coisa de jeito. Quando puder passo por aí para ver se está tudo bem feito  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

----------


## LuisFilipe

parabéns Carlos. Muita força com esse aquário.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

> parabéns Carlos. Muita força com esse aquário.



parabéns Carlos belo aquario

----------


## Carlos Dias

Obrigado a todos pelos incentivos.

Vamos lá a ver se isto não descamba de um momento para o outro.

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Carlos

Pensamento positivo :yb665:  
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Filipe Silva

Hmmmmmmmmmm, desde que não tires férias agora....  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Bravo Carlos.

Está lindo!! E embora precesie de mais RV, eu, na minha modesta opinião, não colocava muita mais. :Palmas:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Conforme prometido aqui vão mais umas fotozitas, a maioria dos equipamentos são feitos por mim, os chamados FPMs  :yb624:   :yb624:  em inglês DYs :yb624:  


Ogora com muito mais espaço o reactor de cálcio e respetivo equipamento de apoio, garrafa de extintor (CO2), válvula de frio (electroválvula), controlador de PH, bomba peristáltica.



Quadro eléctrico, tomadas em demasia, mas eu sei que mais cedo ou mais tarde vão fazer falta.



Quadro de reposição, duas electroválvulas de rega, 12 horas para cada, água durante o dia e água e Kalc durante a noite.



Promenor da Sump, filtro UV, filtro de rede fina para alimentar o reactor de cálcio, foi tudo montado na compressão da bomba de reposição, uma OR 6500, assim sempre se poupa numas bombas



Duas saídas de 40mm e um entrada de 25mm.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Sim senhor ja se esta a compor, nas fotos do aquario com luz, é a iluminaçao completa, ou seja toda pronta?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Sim senhor ja se esta a compor, nas fotos do aquario com luz, é a iluminaçao completa, ou seja toda pronta?



Sim é a iluminação toda, embora na foto pareça que esteja pouco iluminado, na realidade a intensidade é maior.

Esta é a minha Euphylia, o coral com menor taxa de crescimento.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Bem , está ai uma confusão nessa sump!!!! 


Mas vê-se que está tudo no sítiooo...  :Palmas:  


Força com isso  :SbBiere5:

----------


## José J Correia

Ola Carlos, 
olha estas de parabens esta fantastico,
quando se gosta gosta. :Palmas:

----------


## LuisFilipe

Novidades Carlos?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Viva
Ontem fui à Fanam DY's para receber o meu reactor de Kalk Fanam 5000 feito por encomenda e por medida, portanto personalizado, um equipamento que reúne detalhes de construção que nenhum outro disponibilizado correntemente no mercado, tem, e embora eu pudesse construir este tipo de equipamento, não tenho a experiência e/ou a mestria, o saber, o detalhe, o rigor que tem a Fanam DY's/Carlos Dias e por isso deixo com quem sabe e pode construir estes equipamentos personalizados com tanta mestria, uma mais valia que muito me ajuda. 
Aproveitei para tirar algumas fotografias e três vídeos ao sistema do Carlos Dias que fica mesmo ali. É um sistema muito bem planeado e construído, prima sobretudo pela eficiência de construção e montagem. Prima também por ser mantido essencialmente com trocas parciais de água natural e nada de aditivos. Prima pela disposição dos corais que agora neste novo projecto já têm espaço entre si e assim fica previsto o espaço vital para o seu crescimento sem alelopatia - guerras químicas. Os corais, tridacna e demais habitantes exibem cores naturais que ainda estão a apurar à medida que este novo sistema se consolida...deixo-vos as imagens que sendo modestas e por essa razão não mostrem na plenitude as "jóias" ali albergadas, dão boa ideia do que se pode fazer com trabalho, gosto, rigor, sem mistelas ou receitas milagrosas...
Obrigado Fanam DY's, Carlos Dias pela forma como me receberam, por tudo o que têm feito em prol do desenvolvimento da comunidade Reefforum. 











Magnifica Acropora 










Tridacna maxima






Zoanthus sociatus


aqui está uma Euphyllia que quando houver frags à venda, eu compro (já houve, mas não cheguei a tempo :SbSourire: )



Sublime este instantâneo em que os raios de sol acariciam a Euphyllia


A Euphyllia a "bailar" ao sabor da corrente
http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d..._Euphyllia.MP4

Favites


Lobophyllia verde e canto dos moles


Lobophyllia vermelha





Vídeo de conjunto
http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...30-12-2008.MP4

Vista geral com detalhe para o equipamento
http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...30-12-2008.MP4

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Muito obrigado amigo Pedro :yb677:  , fiquei sem palavras para retribuir tamanho elogio, os teus rasgados elogios vão de certo contribuir para me dar alento e continuar a desenvolver este passatempo maravilhoso.

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Parabéns pelo projecto.
Que metestes como superfície reflectora na calha de iluminação?
Onde adquiriste?

Cumprimentos,
_______________
_Manuel Gomes_

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas Manuel, Obrigado.

Utilizei duas chapas de aluminio polido, vende-se no AKI, Leroy Merlin, Max Mat, enfim nesse tipo de superficies comerciais, é vendido em chapas de 50cm X 30cm ou 1m X 50cm.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Também tive oportunidade de ver este aquario ao vivo à bem pouco tempo, quando fui buscar um Reactor de Kalk, com certos detalhes feitos na hora, e de optima qualidade!!

Realmente nestes casos as fotografias não revelam a beleza real dos aquas(não tem nd a ver com o fotografo ou a qualidade das fotos), visto ao vivo não tem nada a ver!


Espero montar em breve o meu novo sistema e colocar uns frags dos teus corais! :SbOk:  

Obrigado por toda a ajuda e conselhos que me tens prestado nos ultimos tempos!

Força e continua com o bom trabalho! :tutasla:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Muito porreiro, esta com muito bom aspecto, assim como o outro tinha. :Palmas:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Então aqui vão mais umas fotos, anda em grande guerra com a minha Canon, não há meio de atinar com ela, se os temas estiverem perto do vidro ficam mais ou menos, mas para trás fica tudo desfocado, já pensei se não será do próprio vidro.

Quando da mudança, muitos bocados de coral partiram-se, aproveitei tudo mesmo os mais pequenos, alguns estão melhores que as colónias mãe.

Dois bocados de montipora (vermelha e roxa ) nunca tinha visto que tinham uns pólipos tão giros. :SbSourire2:  






Umas pontinhas de Millepora e acropora 



Uma acropora que entretanto também está muito mais "peluda"




Os meus peixitos, por enquanto são os únicos que tenho, pois no verão morreram todos.




A minha acropora roxa com pólipos verdes, de muito boa saúde tambem.

----------


## Paulo J. Silva

Boas Carlos Dias,

Parabéns pelo aquário. Mas que grande projecto. Eu ando à procura de alguém que me faça um aquário. Pode dar-me o contacto da loja do Bruno de Setúbal?

Muito Obrigado.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, está muito porreiro!

Com mais vida relativamente a peixes....


 :Pracima:

----------


## paulinho_lisboa

Ai Carlos tudo bem amigo

Muito bonito seu reef vc esta de parbens + tenho uma pergunta se vc me permite e claro:
-Na mudança de aquario como vc fes pra não perder a bilogia que estava no reef antigo
-Qual substrato vc usa
-Sua iluminação são so com lampada fria T5 ( não tem HQI)
bom chega de pergunta e so curosidade ta + vc esta de parabens continui assim que vc tera um belo aquario
Um grande abraço pra vcs ai de Portugual

Paulo Lisboa
São Paulo / Brasil

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas Paulinho

Na mudança, utilizei alguma água do aqua antigo, a rocha foi a mesma, e o areão também, só que foi muito bem lavado com água doce, tudo foi mudado no mesmo dia, grande parte ou a maioria da vida foi na rocha viva, outra das vantagens foi o aquário ter sido cheio com água natural, que não foi armazenada e por isso todo o planton estava vivo o que foi muito bom para o sistema.

O substrato foi completado com mais 40kg de areia viva sugar size.

A iluminação é composta por 18 T5, 6 de 54W e 12 de 39W, vários tipos, 6500ºK, 10000ºK, aquablue Spezial, Blue Plus, pure actinic e Procolor.

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Carlos,

Vi no teu tópico que aproveitas-te a areia do aquário anterior e que a lavas-te muito bem com água doce.

A lavagem é um procedimento imprescindível. Não vais matar toda a vida da areia?

Aproveito para te informar que a Euphilia que te comprei há uns tempos está impecável.



José Ferreira

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Carlos,
> 
> Vi no teu tópico que aproveitas-te a areia do aquário anterior e que a lavas-te muito bem com água doce.
> 
> A lavagem é um procedimento imprescindível. Não vais matar toda a vida da areia?
> 
> Aproveito para te informar que a Euphilia que te comprei há uns tempos está impecável.
> 
> 
> ...



Claro que mata a maioria da vida, mas areia com 2 anos de aquário, não ser lavada e colocada assim é suicidio, a sujidade tem de ser removida.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Carlos, o tema da fotografia não tem nada a ver com o vidro.

Tem só a ver com a luz e com o facto de colocares zoom para centrar ou aproximar o coral.

Tem a ver com o campo focal. quando tens aberturas muito altas e fazes zoom reduzes em muito o campo focal da máquina (é mesmo assim é em todas)

o que acontece é que focas um determinado ponto e o campo focal dá-te a distância que focas para trás e para a frente é muito reduzida.

Para conseguires uma boa focagem em toda a profundidade tens que usar a lente em grande angular (o número mais baixo possível - se tens uma Canon com a lente por defeito tenta 18 ou 25) e tenta fechar a abertura da máquina.

Quando fechas a abertura da máquina ficas sem luz para tirar a foto a uma velocidade de 125 ou 250. tens que compensar isso com o iso. eu geralmente fotografo a iso 800 ou 1600.

Mas assim vais-me dizer que o coral fica muito longe ... de acordo.
Editas a foto, fazes crop só ao coral e voilá ....

Com a qualidade de 10mega pixel não deves ter problema a fazer uma ou duas vezes zoom a um pedaço de foto.


Outra nota ... retira a máquina da focagem automática e foca manualmente

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Boas Carlos, o tema da fotografia não tem nada a ver com o vidro.
> 
> Tem só a ver com a luz e com o facto de colocares zoom para centrar ou aproximar o coral.
> 
> Tem a ver com o campo focal. quando tens aberturas muito altas e fazes zoom reduzes em muito o campo focal da máquina (é mesmo assim é em todas)
> 
> o que acontece é que focas um determinado ponto e o campo focal dá-te a distância que focas para trás e para a frente é muito reduzida.
> 
> Para conseguires uma boa focagem em toda a profundidade tens que usar a lente em grande angular (o número mais baixo possível - se tens uma Canon com a lente por defeito tenta 18 ou 25) e tenta fechar a abertura da máquina.
> ...


Obrigado Rui

Tenho exprimentado de quase todas as maneiras, e tenho feito mais ou menos o que ensinas-te, aumento o ISO para 1600 tento ter uma abertura acima de 11, para ter mais profundidade de campo, mas não estou a conseguir que os temas fiquem com a focagem pretendida, mas seguir os teus conselhos e tentar melhorar. :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Vai aqui uma actualização do charco.

No verão passado tive um azar e morreram os peixes todos e os camarões, de maneira que estou a repovoar.

Actualmente tenho:

Peixes

10 - Pseudanthias bimaculatus
8 - Chromis viridis
1 - Zebrasoma flavescens
1 - Acanthurus leucosternon
1 - Ctenochaetus strigosus
1 - Acanthurus lineatus
1 - Góbio Citrinus

Outros

2 - Lysmata amboinensis
2 - Rhynchocinetes durbanensis
10 - Calcinus laevimanus
8 - Eremitas de várias espécies, uns Açoreanos e outros Madeirenses
1 - tridacna MAX

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas Carlos :Olá:  
Palavras para quê, é artista português :Palmas:  .
Está fantastico, nem quero imaginar como isso estará dentro de ....um anito :EEK!:  .
Parabens.
Tens MP.
Um abraço.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Parabens Carlos um belo sistema !
Os corais estao com cores espectaculares  :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Até pode parecer que está meio vazio, mas acho que está bem planeado.
Basta olhar para os corais.
São corais seleccionados, grandes e com espaço para crescer. Eles e os peixes.

Muito bom!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, não percebo como é que consegues um aquário assim saudável com porcarias de DIY que fazes... Visto que 99,9% dos equipamentos foram feitos por ti!!!!! Enfim...



 :Pracima:   GRANDE AQUÀRIO!!!!  :Pracima:  


Os meus parabéns e continua com os DIY.  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Tenho de te fazer uma novo visita para ver as novidades!

----------


## carlos kertum

Carlos

Nunca tinha visto corais tão bonitos e o lay-out bastante harmonioso.

Parabens vou tentar te copiar,

Carlos Kertum

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Muito Obrigado a todos, já fiz aqui uma poça, de baba :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Babão! Essas cores é só photoshop!  :Wink: 

Já era hora de fazeres um update ao tópico. Tens de começar a fazer umas macros.  :Smile: 




> Boas
> 
> Muito Obrigado a todos, já fiz aqui uma poça, de baba

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Ralmente os novos habitates vieram melhorar este já belo aquario!


Agora é deixar crescer os bichos!!

Tanto os peisxes como os corais!

Parabens Carlos! :tutasla:

----------


## LuisFilipe

um aquário fantasssstico!
parabéns Carlos.

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Carlos

isso está uma maravilha, mesmo muito bom. 

gosto especialmente do espaço que existe no aquário, sem estar atafulhado de rocha.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

boas Carlos

E entao como estao esses corais? apos 2 meses e pouco ja deve de haver diferenças, nao?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Claro que há difrenças, prometo que brevemente faço uma actualização, entretanto, depois de vencer o Ictio, tenho a Tridacna doente.

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas Carlos.
Está muito bonito e continua no bom caminho :Palmas: 
Falta ai a Calendrium verde que tenho aqui guardada para ti...ainda não me esqueci :Coradoeolhos: .
Não tenho ido para esses lados, se algum dia vieres para aqui, dá um toque.
As fotos que tiras-te, estão com pouca cor. Não terão sido tiradas só com actinicas? E se tirasses com iluminação total, não ficarão melhor? 
Um abraço.

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Carlos,  :Olá: 

De facto, muito bom. :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  Parabéns...

E que tal umas fotositas novas?!? :Whistle: 




> ..., entretanto, depois de vencer o Ictio, tenho a Tridacna doente.


O que fizeste para vencer o Ictio? 

Um abraço
Carlos

----------


## Carlos Dias

Obrigado pessoal.

A ver se hoje ainda coloco fotos novas.

Já sem a Tridacna, morreu do nada :Icon Cry: 

O ìctio UV e Ozonizador com fartura, umas rezas, e sorte, os peixes estavam fortes aguentaram-se bem, só um Lineathus e um Antya é que se ficaram pelo caminho, o Lineathus que introduzi devia ser selvagem, pois nunca comeu e acabou por se ir abaixo.

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Boas Carlos,

ainda há umas horitas falámos nisso e agora a tridacna já se foi  :Frown: 
Não que te sirva de consolo mas tens aqui um artigo sobre tridacnas Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine - Feature Article: A Look at "Mysterious Clam Deaths" que pode ser que ajude a esclarecer alguma coisa ...ou não...porque por vezes pura e simplesmente não há explicação a encontrar com os conhecimentos actuais.

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas 

Como prometido aqui vai uma sequência de fotos actualizadas.

Depois do Ictio e da morte repentina da minha "ameijoa", entrou uma nova aquisição, um Hepathus tamanho XXXL.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Belos crescimentos Carlos, puseste mais rocha? ou mesmo os corais maiores que da a sessaçao de ter mais rocha?

Continua assim.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## José J Correia

Boas Carlos,
esta lindooooo  :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Viva, tens ai uns corais que estão com umas cores de invejar mesmo...

Esse Hepatus, está para o magrinho, só tem tamanho!  :Admirado: 

Gostei dessa foto que está ao pe do Y.tang! Parecem que estão todos virados para o mesmo lado...

Força nisso!


 :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Continua como sempre!

Muito bom! :tutasla: 

Esse Hepatus é mesmo grande pra xuxu!

Escalado com batatinha já marchava!!! :yb624: 

Abraço

----------


## RuiFeliciano

O aquário está um espectáculo, já essas fotos...Não sei que raio de tratamento dás tu às fotografias que as consegues estragar   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Dias

> O aquário está um espectáculo, já essas fotos...Não sei que raio de tratamento dás tu às fotografias que as consegues estragar


Boas Rui

Tratamento nenhum por isso estão tão más :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Viva Carlos.

Isso está mesmo porreiro. Se calhar vai ser desta vez que vou ver iisso ao vivo :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Com um aqua tão bom e com uma máquina óptima como consegues tirar fotos dessas...  :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo: 


 :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Viva Carlos.
> 
> Isso está mesmo porreiro. Se calhar vai ser desta vez que vou ver iisso ao vivo



Manel será uma honrra receber-te.




> Com um aqua tão bom e com uma máquina óptima como consegues tirar fotos dessas...



Pá não sei o que se passa com a máquina secalhar tem o fotómetro marado, ou é a lente que é má demais, ou em última análise o fotografo :yb624:  :yb624: .

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Carlos

E entao esse aquario como vai? nao tarda tas sem espaço nele nao?
Nao ha novidades?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Carlos

E então que tal vai isso?

Esse fantástico aquario? como esta?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Carlos, como está?

Então que é feito deste aqua, não há fotos?

Cumps.

----------

